# ESRD with Aranesp



## chrisden_7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to find information about what to do with a patient who is ESRD, not on dialysis and coming in to our Nephrology office for Aranesp injections. Our data entry system is telling me I cannot charge the J0881/EC with a 585.6. I am still looking for information on CMS website. If anyone has any experience or can point me to an answer I would greatly appreciate it.
Christie,CPC


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 15, 2011)

*aranesp*

Doesn't j0881 read non-ESRD use?   Call your supplier for the drug- they may be able to direct you.


----------



## GLohse (Jul 15, 2011)

Try using 285.21 as your primary diagnosis.


----------

